# Pasear (por) la ciudad



## rightbabel

Hola amigos:

¿Cómo se diría?

"Yo paseo la ciudad" o "yo pasea por la ciudad".

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## chics

Paseo por la ciudad.


----------



## jazyk

Paseo la ciudad solo si llevara a hacer pipí.


----------



## 0scar

¿Es una broma o es falso lo del perfil (español que habla castellano)?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

0scar said:


> ¿Es una broma o es falso lo del perfil (español que habla castellano)?


 
creo que es: español de España


----------



## rightbabel

chics said:


> Lo que le extraña a Oscar (y no sólo a él) es que un español de España que tenga edad de saber escribir tenga una duda como ésta.


 


No creo que sean muy respetuosas las preguntas anteriores. La ignorancia hay veces que es muy atrevida.

Para que se enteren los que a las primeras de cambio ya están descalificando "pasear la ciudad" tiene *46.700* entradas en Google y muchas de páginas reconocidas como las de diarios importantes. Ej, _El mundo: "_Algunas tardes salgo con Abarca a *pasear la ciudad* ya languideciente y por eso puedo decir que Abarca tiene algo de aquellos solitarios..."

Por favor respondanme los que de verdad sepan cómo se debe decir "pasear la ciudad" o "pasear por la ciudad".

Gracias.





mientras que


----------



## jazyk

Definición de pasear.

Solamenteo los números 4 y 5 contemplan pasear como transitivo pero no se refieren a nada semejante a lo de pasear la ciudad, luego diría que es incorrecto.


----------



## Agró

rightbabel said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría?
> 
> "Yo paseo la ciudad" o "yo pasea por la ciudad".
> 
> ¿Alguién me ayuda?
> 
> Muchas gracias



En mi opinión, y así lo he visto y usado siempre, "yo paseo por la ciudad". El número de entradas en Google no debería darnos a entender nada, ni que es correcto, ni que es incorrecto. En internet escribe todo el mundo... y pasa lo que pasa. Lo que más me preocupa a mí de la pregunta incial no es lo de "pasear" sino lo de "algui*é*n", acentuado en la 'e'. No es la primera vez que lo veo en el foro y me da la impresión de que cada vez está más extendido este error.


----------



## ManPaisa

El DRAE da dos construcciones en que pasear es transitivo:

*4.     * tr. Hacer *pasear.* _Pasear a un niño._ _Pasear a un caballo._*
5.     * tr. Llevar algo de una parte a otra, o hacerlo ver acá y allá.

A ninguna de las dos se acomoda la construcción planteada.  Por lo tanto, yo diría que es incorrecta (amén de desconocida por estos lados).


----------



## 0scar

rightbabel said:


> "pasear la ciudad" tiene *46.700* entradas en Google y muchas de páginas reconocidas como las de diarios importantes. Ej, _El mundo: "_Algunas tardes salgo con Abarca a *pasear la ciudad* ya languideciente y por eso puedo decir que Abarca tiene algo de aquellos solitarios..."


 
Esto tendría que estar en la pregunta inicial, es obligatorio poner contexto, especialmente en este caso que lo necesitaba más que nadie.


----------



## rightbabel

chics said:


> Cosas como alguién, yo pasea, una pregunta sin contexto... En este foro intentamos no escribir en lenguaje sms, dar el contexto necesario en las cuestiones, con las explicaciones necesarias...
> 
> En ciertas circunstancias yo podría utilizar pasear la ciudad, pienso por ejemplo en que quiero dar a conocer a mi ciudad y hago una exposición itinerante, o hay un espéctaculo que yo puedo considerar que habla de mi ciudad y, metafóricamente, el llevarlo de un lado a otro me puede parecer o puedo querer expresarlo, como que paseo mi ciudad. O de otras maneras.
> 
> Estaría bien saber si hablas de un ejemplo concreto con sus circunstancias, su contexto, que es lo que te hace dudar o te molesta en concreto.
> 
> Nadie ha intentado ofenderte, siento que te hayas sentido así al expresarte como una persona que habla poco nuestro idioma. Para los demás es práctico saber si hablan con un extranjero no hispanohablante, con un niño o con una persona adulta nativa, para poder responder lo más adecuadamente posible.


 
Gracias a los que me habéis ayudado a sacar de dudas.

Simplemente quería saber si se puede decir "pasear la ciudad", lo cual he leído pocas veces, pero sí en libros y periódicos "decentes.

Chics,  me has contestado antes: "Lo que le extraña a Oscar (y no sólo a él) es que un español de España que tenga edad de saber escribir tenga una duda como ésta."

Perdón por el "alguién" que he escrito antes.

Si me ha parecido correcto es porque sabía que mi duda no era tan descabellada.

Hasta Cervantes utiliza "pasear la ciudad" en el Quijote:
Diole gana a don Quijote de *pasear la ciudad* a la llana y a pie, temiendo que si iba a caballo le habían de perseguir los mochachos, y, así, él y Sancho 
[*] *...*
cvc.cervantes.es/obref/quijote/edicion/parte2/cap62/default_02.htm - 24k - 

Si alguien tiene algo más que decir... 

Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

rightbabel said:


> Gracias a los que me habéis ayudado a sacar de dudas.
> 
> Simplemente quería saber si se puede decir "pasear la ciudad", lo cual he leído pocas veces, pero sí en libros y periódicos "decentes.
> 
> Chics, me has contestado antes: "Lo que le extraña a Oscar (y no sólo a él) es que un español de España que tenga edad de saber escribir tenga una duda como ésta."
> 
> Perdón por el "alguién" que he escrito antes.
> 
> Si me ha parecido correcto es porque sabía que mi duda no era tan descabellada.
> 
> Hasta Cervantes utiliza "pasear la ciudad" en el Quijote:
> Diole gana a don Quijote de *pasear la ciudad* a la llana y a pie, temiendo que si iba a caballo le habían de perseguir los mochachos, y, así, él y Sancho
> [*] *...*
> cvc.cervantes.es/obref/quijote/edicion/parte2/cap62/default_02.htm - 24k -
> 
> Si alguien tiene algo más que decir...
> 
> Gracias


 
Reconozco el uso sin preposición en situaciones de este estilo (y no por emular a Cervantes): 
_Aquí estoy, paseando la calle a ver si hago tiempo hasta que abran la farmacia._

Por otro lado, no sé si en el texto de _El Mundo_ el autor quiso decirlo así:
_Algunas tardes salgo con Abarca a pasear la ciudad ya languideciente y por eso puedo decir que Abarca tiene algo de aquellos solitarios..."_

_o así: _
_Algunas tardes salgo con Abarca a pasear, *la ciudad ya languideciente*, y por eso puedo decir que Abarca tiene algo de aquellos solitarios...",_ tomando lo marcado en negrita como construcción absoluta.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Mientras la Academia sólo acepte como significado transitivo de "pasear" el de "llevar algo o a alguien de un lugar a otro", _pasear la calle_ o_ pasear la ciudad_ siguen siendo solecismos, es decir, atentados contra la sintaxis.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En el CREA no aparecen resultados con "pasear la ciudad"; por acá no se oye, y según veo en los sitios de Internet la mayoría de los casos son de España. 

Es importante señalar que la búsqueda "pasear la ciudad" arroja 1,050 resultados en Google, pero muchos tienen algún signo intermedio:
...pasear. La ciudad....
...pasear, la ciudad...
Pasear: la ciudad...

Tal vez sea un arcaísmo que se mantiene vigente en algunos lugares.


----------



## 0scar

En este caso es una "licencia poética"


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> En este caso es una "licencia poética"


 
Sólo si se quisiera dar a entender que 'se ha llevado a la ciudad a recorrer otros lugares', pero no es el caso. Las licencias poéticas sirven para enriquecer los textos, no para encubrir solecismos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bien dicho, ManPaisa.


----------



## 0scar

ManPaisa said:


> Sólo si se quisiera dar a entender que 'se ha llevado a la ciudad a recorrer otros lugares', pero no es el caso. Las licencias poéticas sirven para enriquecer los textos, no para encubrir solecismos.


 
¿Podés demostrar tan categóricas afirmaciones?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues basta con leer las definiciones del DRAE.


----------



## 0scar

@MarieSuzanne
¿Tenés alguna cualidad especial para afirmar que el texto no está enriquecido en divergencia con al opinión de otros?

Los juicios de valor son juicios de valor, no se pueden usar como argumento porque son tan válidas las afirmaciones como las negaciones de esos juicios.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Decir que algo es un solecismo no es un juicio de valor, y eso es lo que yo digo: que es un solecismo.
Ahora, que algunos juzguen tal solecismo un enriquecimiento o no, es una cuestión de opiniones. Tú opinas que sí y yo que no, eso es todo.


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> Decir que algo es un solecismo no es un juicio de valor, y eso es lo que yo digo: que es un solecismo.
> Ahora, que algunos juzguen tal solecismo un enriquecimiento o no, es una cuestión de opiniones. Tú opinas que sí y yo que no, eso es todo.


 
Estoy 100% de acuerdo.


----------



## 0scar

@MarieSuzanne

Me estás corriendo el arco Marie Suzanne 

Dijiste que era un solecismo y no una licencia poética porque no enriquecia el texto.

Tiendo una manto de piedad y termino acá.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En realidad no lo dije yo; lo dijo ManPaisa y yo me mostré de acuerdo. Pero recuerda que para asegurar que algo es una licencia poética hay que estar seguro de que el autor es consciente de su transgresión y la comete intencionalmente con un fin literario, cosa que sin duda se le puede conceder a Cervantes, pero no a los periódicos ni a los textos del Google, donde es mucho más probable que se trate de simple y llano desconocimiento.


----------



## Pinairun

El DUE María Moliner dice:

*Pasear*
(...)
5. Pasearse un hombre que corteja a una mujer por delante de la casa donde ella vive. Se decía: "_La pasea un muchacho_" o "_Le pasea la calle un muchacho_".

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Ejemplos encontrados en CREA:

"... inconstancia, qué desvío podía reprochársele? ¿No le paseaba la calle todos los días, no iba luego á es ** 1908 Larreta, Enrique La gloria de don Ramiro. Una vida en tiempos de Felipe Segun ARGENTINA 12.Relato extenso novela y otr Victoriano Suárez (Madrid), 1908


"...  la oposición de su hermano. Entretanto, su amante le paseaba la calle, vestido y montado a lo majo en s ** 1849 Fernán Caballero (Cecilia Böhl de Faber) La gaviota ESPAÑA 12.Relato extenso novela y otr Crítica (Barcelona), 1997

"...  pretensiones honestas... Decía la muy fatua que yo le paseaba la calle. ¿Creerás que se le descompone la ** 1885 - 1887 Pérez Galdós, Benito Fortunata y Jacinta ESPAÑA 12.Relato extenso novela y otr Domingo Ynduráin, Turner (Madrid), 1993


----------



## 0scar

Hay otra frase equivalente a "pasear la ciudad" que es "caminar la ciudad", pero es mucho más común. También es habitual "caminar las calles", o en sentido figurado "transitar la vida", etc.

Son formas que se usan en todas partes y que tarde o temprano todos empleamos porque qeneralmente tienen un sentido muy o algo distinto que la misma expresión con el "por" incluido.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

"Pasearle la calle" es una frase hecha, lo cual no significa que pueda extenderse ese uso transitivo al verbo "pasear" a cualquier otro objeto. En todo caso, es la Academia la que no se da por enterada.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Paseando sola EN mi ciuidad, yo sentí que un niño me llamaba, me acerqué y pude contemplar a unos niños que jugaban. Uno fue y me dijo:
- Eh, mayor!

No quieres incluir tu voz cansada. Ya verás que fácil es cantar, si tienes bien alegre el corazón.
Si todo el mundo, tuviera una canción, que hable de paz, que hable de amor....


----------



## Pinairun

MarieSuzanne said:


> "Pasearle la calle" es una frase hecha, lo cual no significa que pueda extenderse ese uso transitivo al verbo "pasear" a cualquier otro objeto. En todo caso, es la Academia la que no se da por enterada.


 

De "_pasear la calle_" sin el enclítico "le" aparecen 16 casos, 14 de autores españoles, 1 de Cuba y 1 de Argentina. Desde relato extenso novela, relato breve culto, historiografía...

El primero está datado en 1595 y el último, en 1965.

La mayoría se relacionan con el cortejo a las mujeres, pero también con pasear la calle arriba y abajo entrando en bares y tabernas.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Sí, Pinairun, pero 16 casos de *'pasear la calle'* no justifican la corrección gramatical de *'pasear la ciudad', *a la cual se refería la pregunta original.


----------



## Pinairun

Si, está claro. No estoy justificando ni la corrección ni la incorrección de esas expresiones.

Yo solo quería dejar constancia de que el verbo "pasear" se usa también de otra manera de las que aparecen en el DRAE, que registra el CREA y que el María Moliner también resalta. Aunque sean "frases hechas".

Saludos


----------



## vanesselen

Sé que esta discusión empezó hace unos años, pero lo dejo como contribución. El escritor venezolano de fines del siglo XIX y principios del XX Luis Manuel Urbaneja Achelpohl, en su cuento Cascos de Oro, tiene la siguiente oración (referida a un caballo cuyo nombre da título al cuento) la cual se me parece un poco a esta construcción de "pasear la ciudad":

"Sin fuerzas, dolorido los cascos, malcomido, llevando en el lomo su jinete, PASEÓ mi Cascos de Oro, de cabo a rabo, LA REPÚBLICA...".

En lo personal, a mí me falta el "por", pero todas las ediciones que consulto están iguales, así que, de ser un error (después de leer toda la discusión quedo peor que antes), es un error de un autor considerado trascendente en nuestra literatura.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Estoy de acuerdo:

- En que lo correcto es con "por": "pasear por la ciudad".
- Con los que piensan que, si es una licencia, la utilización de "pasear la ciudad", como en la frase que se nos puso de ejemplo al principio o ésta última, resulta más sugerente que si llevara el correspondiente "por".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No os olvidéis que en la primera definición que da la RAE, la más habitual, la de ir andando tranquilamente por un lugar, señalan :


> *Pasear* (De _paso_).
> 
> * 1.* intr. Ir andando por distracción o por ejercicio. *U. t. c. tr*. y c. prnl.
> http://www.rae.es/drae/




 U. t. c. tr. = Usado también como transitivo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

